# Palawan/PPS Long Term House Rental



## irishbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Any suggestions on where I could rent a nice furnished house within 
15 minutes of Robinsons in Puerto Princesa.

In Tagaytay, I rented a very nice furnished two bedroom house in a
gated community for P10,000 monthly. Now returning except to PPS.

Any chance I could find a house like the above in a safe and quiet 
community fairly near town?

Thank you for your suggestions.

Happy New Year. 

Bo


----------



## irishbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you very much for your suggestion. 

Happy New Year.

Bo


----------

